# Diamond hatchies



## mrkos (Mar 21, 2020)

Couple of pics of my diamond holdbacks colouring up nicely


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 21, 2020)

Any reason you kept these 3 in particular?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 21, 2020)

I'll give you 3 rolls of toilet paper for all 3.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 21, 2020)

They look nice


----------



## Acerextreme (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi mrkos, are these the hatchlings you have for sale? Can you tell me what ‘holdback’ refers to? Many thanks, jasmine


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 12, 2020)

Acerextreme said:


> Hi mrkos, are these the hatchlings you have for sale? Can you tell me what ‘holdback’ refers to? Many thanks, jasmine


Hold backs means, these are the ones he’s keeping 

Usually a term for the really nice individuals in clutch, whether for the colour or pattern or some other reason


----------



## Acerextreme (Apr 12, 2020)

Ok, thanks for info! Jasmine


----------

